# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پیشرفت در رشته پرستاری

## Bahar1377

سلام دوستان حالتون چطوره؟؟؟ من یه سری سوال دارم. ممنون میشم که راهنمایی کنید.۱_ بهترین رشته  پرستاري در ارشد و دکتری چیه؟ مزایا و معایبش هم بگید.۲_ چگونه سوپروایزر یا مترون بشم؟ چند سال سابقه کار میخواد؟ معدل بالای چند میخواد؟ و هر چی که لازمه در این باره بدونم.۳_ من پردیس شهید بهشتیم، از یه نفر شنیدم از ترم ۵ به بعد میشه تو بیمارستان خصوصی کار کرد، کسی شرایط استخدام شدن و حقوق بیمارستان خصوصی و میدونه؟اگه سوالی نپرسیدم و شما اطلاعات بیشتری درباره ی پرستاری و پیشرفتش دارید، ممنون میشم در اختیارم بگذارید.

----------


## .MEHRAD.

سلام
بهترین رشته بستگی داره هدفت چی باشه اگه بخوای هیئت علمی بشی در حال حاضر روان ، کودکان و ویژه رو بورسه اگه بخوای کار بالین انجام بدی ویژه ها 
 برای سوپروایزر و اینا هم سابقه، پارتی و در درجه بعدی تحصیلات مهمه ولی بنظر بیشتر از همه روابط عمومی بالا و پارتی میخواد
معدل زیاد مهم نیس ولی خب بخونید نفر اول ورودی بشید مستقیم بدون کنکور ارشد میرید بالا ارزششو داره 
برای کار توی بیمارستان چیز خاصی نمیخواد بیمارستان های اموزشی هم میتونی کار دانشجویی بگیری ، خانه سالمندان ، مراکز توانبخشی و... میری درخواست میدی فقط
حقوقش متغیره ولی خب عرف کار دانشجویی ساعتی 5500 هستش ولی مراکز توانبخشی تا ساعتی 8500 هم دیدم البته شهر ب شهر فرق میکنه احتمالا
در کل همین اولش هدفتو مشخص کن اگه میخوای ادامه تحصیل بدی برای امتحاناتت برونر بخون و خلاصه کن ک برای ارشد یکسری خلاصه کامل و عالی از رفرنس داشته باشی خیلی کاربردیه
در کنار تحصیل هم سعی کن کارگاه های بالینی مثل پانسمان نوین و زخم بری بارار کار خیلی عالی ای داره

----------


## mohammad1381

تنها چیزی که میدونم اینه که بهترین حالتش اینه که هیت علمی بشید(هم حقوق و هم جایگاه...)

----------


## prince

> سلام دوستان حالتون چطوره؟؟؟ من یه سری سوال دارم. ممنون میشم که راهنمایی کنید.۱_ بهترین رشته  پرستاري در ارشد و دکتری چیه؟ مزایا و معایبش هم بگید.۲_ چگونه سوپروایزر یا مترون بشم؟ چند سال سابقه کار میخواد؟ معدل بالای چند میخواد؟ و هر چی که لازمه در این باره بدونم.۳_ من پردیس شهید بهشتیم، از یه نفر شنیدم از ترم ۵ به بعد میشه تو بیمارستان خصوصی کار کرد، کسی شرایط استخدام شدن و حقوق بیمارستان خصوصی و میدونه؟اگه سوالی نپرسیدم و شما اطلاعات بیشتری درباره ی پرستاری و پیشرفتش دارید، ممنون میشم در اختیارم بگذارید.


اولين نكته اينكه هييت علمي شدن تو رشته هاي علوم پزشكي مگه علاقه داشته باشيد و گرنه به لحاظ درامدي خيلي توجيه نداره پول فعاليت هاي باليني معمولا اصلا قابل مقايسه نيست و اگه درامد فاكتورتونه خيلي توصيه نميكنم .
در بقيه موارد پيشرفت تو پرستاري دو جنبه داره يك شما بخواي ايران بموني دوم بخواي مهاجرت كني قطعا بالاترين ظرفيت رشد تو پرستاري راه دومه كه توضيح ميدم در ادامه چرا
1-ايران :تو ايران خيلي توصيه به خوندن دكترا نميشه اما ارشد خوندن خوبه باعث ميشه زودتر سرپرستار بشيد و... اما دكترا برا استاد شدن معمولا تو ايران ميخونن چون سيستم پرستاري تخصصي تو ايران هنوز خيلي عقب تر از دنياست و اينكه پزشك سالاري هميشه تو ايران بيداد ميكنه .برا ارشدم بهترين ها داخلي - جراحي و ويژه و ... است 
2- مهاجرت و ادامه تحصيل : اينم خودش دو حالت داره شما بخواي كدوم كشور بري كانادا و امريكا سختترين مهاجرت رو دارن و بهترين اينده و درامد برا پرستاري دليلش هم اينه اونجا چند تا رتبه مختلف برا پرستاري هست از پايين ترين سطح كه استيستن نرس (همون كمك پرستار هست) بعد rn (همين سطح ليسانس) و بالاخره بالاترين سطح كه ايران وجود نداره و مختص كانادا و امريكا هست كه بهش ميگن نرس پركتيشينر يا پرستار متخصص يا دكتر پرستار اين افراد دكترا ميگيرن و ميتونن كار بالين كنن بسته به ايالت و تخصصشون ، تنهايي ميتونن كامل مطب بزنن يا با يه دكتر و معاينه تشخيص و دارو و نسخه بدن البته دارو پنج سطح داريم نرس پركتيشينر ميتونه تا چهار سطح رو تجويز كنه اما يه سطح رو هيچوقت نميتونه و مختص پزشكان متخصص هست اون سطح . و اينكه يكي از بالاترين درامد هاي اون كشور ها همين نرس پركتيشنير تو تخصص بيهوشي هست كه گاهي به صورت متوسط از دندان پزشكان و بعضي پزشكها هم بالاتره .
خلاصه مطلبم اينكه هم ايران هم خارج از ايران و مهاجرت برا پيشرفت فضا هست برا پرستاري اما اگه بخواي واقعا به نهايت پيشرفت برسي بايد مهاجرت كني .و نكته بعدي پروسه مهاجرت با كانادا و امريكا خيلي سخته چون رو سلامت و درمان خيلي حساسن و كلي ازمون و ... بايد بدين برا اطلاع بيشتر تو يوتيوب ميتونين سرچ كنين اطلاعات كاملي ميتونين پيدا كنين .

----------


## Bahar1377

> اولين نكته اينكه هييت علمي شدن تو رشته هاي علوم پزشكي مگه علاقه داشته باشيد و گرنه به لحاظ درامدي خيلي توجيه نداره پول فعاليت هاي باليني معمولا اصلا قابل مقايسه نيست و اگه درامد فاكتورتونه خيلي توصيه نميكنم .
> در بقيه موارد پيشرفت تو پرستاري دو جنبه داره يك شما بخواي ايران بموني دوم بخواي مهاجرت كني قطعا بالاترين ظرفيت رشد تو پرستاري راه دومه كه توضيح ميدم در ادامه چرا
> 1-ايران :تو ايران خيلي توصيه به خوندن دكترا نميشه اما ارشد خوندن خوبه باعث ميشه زودتر سرپرستار بشيد و... اما دكترا برا استاد شدن معمولا تو ايران ميخونن چون سيستم پرستاري تخصصي تو ايران هنوز خيلي عقب تر از دنياست و اينكه پزشك سالاري هميشه تو ايران بيداد ميكنه .برا ارشدم بهترين ها داخلي - جراحي و ويژه و ... است 
> 2- مهاجرت و ادامه تحصيل : اينم خودش دو حالت داره شما بخواي كدوم كشور بري كانادا و امريكا سختترين مهاجرت رو دارن و بهترين اينده و درامد برا پرستاري دليلش هم اينه اونجا چند تا رتبه مختلف برا پرستاري هست از پايين ترين سطح كه استيستن نرس (همون كمك پرستار هست) بعد rn (همين سطح ليسانس) و بالاخره بالاترين سطح كه ايران وجود نداره و مختص كانادا و امريكا هست كه بهش ميگن نرس پركتيشينر يا پرستار متخصص يا دكتر پرستار اين افراد دكترا ميگيرن و ميتونن كار بالين كنن بسته به ايالت و تخصصشون ، تنهايي ميتونن كامل مطب بزنن يا با يه دكتر و معاينه تشخيص و دارو و نسخه بدن البته دارو پنج سطح داريم نرس پركتيشينر ميتونه تا چهار سطح رو تجويز كنه اما يه سطح رو هيچوقت نميتونه و مختص پزشكان متخصص هست اون سطح . و اينكه يكي از بالاترين درامد هاي اون كشور ها همين نرس پركتيشنير تو تخصص بيهوشي هست كه گاهي به صورت متوسط از دندان پزشكان و بعضي پزشكها هم بالاتره .
> خلاصه مطلبم اينكه هم ايران هم خارج از ايران و مهاجرت برا پيشرفت فضا هست برا پرستاري اما اگه بخواي واقعا به نهايت پيشرفت برسي بايد مهاجرت كني .و نكته بعدي پروسه مهاجرت با كانادا و امريكا خيلي سخته چون رو سلامت و درمان خيلي حساسن و كلي ازمون و ... بايد بدين برا اطلاع بيشتر تو يوتيوب ميتونين سرچ كنين اطلاعات كاملي ميتونين پيدا كنين .


راستش اگه پسر بودم ، صد درصد مهاجرت میکردم.چون واقعا پرستاری درآمد خوبی برای آقایون نداره تو ایران.
اما چون هم دخترم و هم تک فرزند، باید کنار پدر مادرم بمونم.
  علاوه بر جایگاه اجتماعی و در آمد ، خوب اهداف دیگه ای هم مثل کارای هنری و آشپزی و مادر خوبی بودن واسه بچه هامم مد نظر دارم.
بر فرض اگه ۱۰ تومن ماهانه درآمدم باشه، واسه یه خانوم مثل من خیییلی هم عاااااالیه. ولی برای آقایون مناسب نیست، چون خرج زندگی رو دوششونه.  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## prince

> راستش اگه پسر بودم ، صد درصد مهاجرت میکردم.
> اما چون هم دخترم و هم تک فرزند، باید کنار پدر مادرم بمونم.
>   علاوه بر جایگاه اجتماعی و در آمد ، خوب اهداف دیگه ای هم مثل کارای هنری و آشپزی و مادر خوبی بودن واسه بچه هامم مد نظر دارم.
> بر فرض اگه ۱۰ تومن ماهانه درآمدم باشه، واسه یه خانوم مثل من خیییلی هم عاااااالیه. ولی برای آقایون مناسب نیست، چون خرج زندگی رو دوششونه.


به ده تومن اگه راضي هستين واقعا خيالتون راحت با ارشد گرفتن كه حتما با ليسانسم اگه زرنگ و يكم پركار باشين تو شهراي بزرگ مثل تهران و مشهد و ... ميتونين دربيارين شايدم بيشتر .ايران بهشت تنبل هاست زياد سختيم لازم نيست بكشي وضعيت علمي خرابه اينجا  :Yahoo (4): 
همون بر تكنيك ها تسلط داشته باشي راحت ميتوني كار كني بي دردسر .ولي من شخصا هم پسرم هم به اين درامد هاي ريالي اصلا راضي نيستم، سرمم درد ميكنه برا دردسر برا همين دنبال مهاجرتم اگه كرونا نكشه كه بار اول نكشت حتما ميرم نرس پركتيشنر ميشم قبلا ميخواستم برم پزشكي ولي وقتي اين جاي پيشرفت از رشته خودمون هست چرا اون همه زمان وانرژي و هزينه ،و اينكه اون شرايط ديگه كه گفتي مشخصه ديوونه و به اصطلاح نرد(عشق و هدف زندگيت تحصيل نيست اولويت هاي ديگم داري) اين رشته نيستي پس همون موندن داخل از هر لحاظ منطقيه .

----------


## mohammad1381

> به ده تومن اگه راضي هستين واقعا خيالتون راحت با ارشد گرفتن كه حتما با ليسانسم اگه زرنگ و يكم پركار باشين تو شهراي بزرگ مثل تهران و مشهد و ... ميتونين دربيارين شايدم بيشتر .ايران بهشت تنبل هاست زياد سختيم لازم نيست بكشي وضعيت علمي خرابه اينجا 
> همون بر تكنيك ها تسلط داشته باشي راحت ميتوني كار كني بي دردسر .ولي من شخصا هم پسرم هم به اين درامد هاي ريالي اصلا راضي نيستم، سرمم درد ميكنه برا دردسر برا همين دنبال مهاجرتم اگه كرونا نكشه كه بار اول نكشت حتما ميرم نرس پركتيشنر ميشم قبلا ميخواستم برم پزشكي ولي وقتي اين جاي پيشرفت از رشته خودمون هست چرا اون همه زمان وانرژي و هزينه ،و اينكه اون شرايط ديگه كه گفتي مشخصه ديوونه و به اصطلاح نرد(عشق و هدف زندگيت تحصيل نيست اولويت هاي ديگم داري) اين رشته نيستي پس همون موندن داخل از هر لحاظ منطقيه .


با عرض معذرت،شما دوست دارید به کدام کشور مهاجرت کنید(و کدام ایالتش)؟

----------


## Bahar1377

> به ده تومن اگه راضي هستين واقعا خيالتون راحت با ارشد گرفتن كه حتما با ليسانسم اگه زرنگ و يكم پركار باشين تو شهراي بزرگ مثل تهران و مشهد و ... ميتونين دربيارين شايدم بيشتر .ايران بهشت تنبل هاست زياد سختيم لازم نيست بكشي وضعيت علمي خرابه اينجا 
> همون بر تكنيك ها تسلط داشته باشي راحت ميتوني كار كني بي دردسر .ولي من شخصا هم پسرم هم به اين درامد هاي ريالي اصلا راضي نيستم، سرمم درد ميكنه برا دردسر برا همين دنبال مهاجرتم اگه كرونا نكشه كه بار اول نكشت حتما ميرم نرس پركتيشنر ميشم قبلا ميخواستم برم پزشكي ولي وقتي اين جاي پيشرفت از رشته خودمون هست چرا اون همه زمان وانرژي و هزينه ،و اينكه اون شرايط ديگه كه گفتي مشخصه ديوونه و به اصطلاح نرد(عشق و هدف زندگيت تحصيل نيست اولويت هاي ديگم داري) اين رشته نيستي پس همون موندن داخل از هر لحاظ منطقيه .


آره، هم قانعم :Yahoo (76):  هم اینکه دوست ندارم فقط درس بخونم. چون من عاشق آشپزی و کارای هنری ام. حتی حاظرم براشون برم کلاس و حرفه ای یادبگیرم :Yahoo (4): 
امیدواااارم به همون چیزی که عاشقشید برسید، و روز به روز پیشرفت کنید و بالاترین جایگاه و بدست بیارید انشالله.

----------


## prince

> با عرض معذرت،شما دوست دارید به کدام کشور مهاجرت کنید(و کدام ایالتش)؟


پروسه مهاجرت سخته و اينكه هر سال تغيير ميكنه، اولويت هاي من به ترتيب امريكا ،كانادا ،انگلستان ،استراليا،نيوزلند بعدش اسكانديناوي و المان . ايالتي در امريكا نميتونم الان بگم بايد بعد تموم شدن درسم سايت ها رو بگردم ببينم كجا موقعيت رفتن با شرايط من وجود داره و انتخاب كنم و درخواست بدم براشون .
الان رو اين متمركز نيستم بيشتر رو معدل ، توانايي علمي و خصوصا زبان و ايلتس گرفتن متمركزم دير به فكر افتادم و زبانم خيلي ازم تايم و انرژي خواهد گرفت :Y (708):

----------


## prince

> آره، هم قانعم هم اینکه دوست ندارم فقط درس بخونم. چون من عاشق آشپزی و کارای هنری ام. حتی حاظرم براشون برم کلاس و حرفه ای یادبگیرم
> امیدواااارم به همون چیزی که عاشقشید برسید، و روز به روز پیشرفت کنید و بالاترین جایگاه و بدست بیارید انشالله.


تويم موفق باشي و به ارزوهات برسي

----------


## mohammad1381

> تويم موفق باشي و به ارزوهات برسي


راستش نمیدونم مرگم چیه یهویی بازم هوس بیجا برای مهاجرت کردم....

----------


## prince

> راستش نمیدونم مرگم چیه یهویی بازم هوس بیجا برای مهاجرت کردم....


من خيلي نميشناسمت ولي با همين شناخت كم فك ميكنم دليلش همينه كه دنبال پيشرفتي و اينكه كار كردن تو سطوح بالاي علمي و تحقيقات و... و ارمانگرايي داري مثل من :Yahoo (4): 
برا تو كه فك كنم اينم خيلي موثره كه اطرافتم پر ادم تحصيل كرده و موفقه و ادم معمولا اينطوريه كه دوست داره از اطرافيانش بالاتر باشه از هر لحاظ كه اينم برات نكته مثبتيه .و نكته اخرم وضعيت اسفناك علمي كشور و وضعيت اقتصادي و اجتماعي هم كه خودت بهتر ميدوني همه اينا دست به دست هم ميده كه ادم با همه سختي هاش بخواد هدفشو بزاره برا مهاجرت و ادامه مسير زندگي و علمي تو يه جاي بهتر

----------


## mohammad1381

> من خيلي نميشناسمت ولي با همين شناخت كم فك ميكنم دليلش همينه كه دنبال پيشرفتي و اينكه كار كردن تو سطوح بالاي علمي و تحقيقات و... و ارمانگرايي داري مثل من
> برا تو كه فك كنم اينم خيلي موثره كه اطرافتم پر ادم تحصيل كرده و موفقه و ادم معمولا اينطوريه كه دوست داره از اطرافيانش بالاتر باشه از هر لحاظ كه اينم برات نكته مثبتيه .و نكته اخرم وضعيت اسفناك علمي كشور و وضعيت اقتصادي و اجتماعي هم كه خودت بهتر ميدوني همه اينا دست به دست هم ميده كه ادم با همه سختي هاش بخواد هدفشو بزاره برا مهاجرت و ادامه مسير زندگي و علمي تو يه جاي بهتر


از لحاظ علمی که درسته حرفتون،من زیاد شانس اینکه از باقی جلو بزنم ندارم!

----------


## prince

> از لحاظ علمی که درسته حرفتون،من زیاد شانس اینکه از باقی جلو بزنم ندارم!


چرا نداشته باشي اگه بخواي قطعا داري .امكاناتي كه الان در اختيار ماست با ده سال و حتي پنج سال قبل قابل قياس نيست و اينكه ادم موجود با ظرفيت اعجاب اوريه .كدوم فاكتور لازم رو فك ميكني نداري هوش ،پول،اراده و پشتكار ،انگيزه ؟
يه جورايي فكر من اشتباه بود فك كنم من هميشه اطرافيانم ادم هاي داغوني بودن از لحاظ علمي برا همون يه اعتماد به نفس زيادي دارم و مورد تاييدم هستم اما اينكه اطرافيانت موفق باشن نكات مثبت فراواني داره اما فك كنم در شما يكم اعتماد به نفستون رو تحت تاثير قرار داده

----------


## mohammad1381

> چرا نداشته باشي اگه بخواي قطعا داري .امكاناتي كه الان در اختيار ماست با ده سال و حتي پنج سال قبل قابل قياس نيست و اينكه ادم موجود با ظرفيت اعجاب اوريه .كدوم فاكتور لازم رو فك ميكني نداري هوش ،پول،اراده و پشتكار ،انگيزه ؟
> يه جورايي فكر من اشتباه بود فك كنم من هميشه اطرافيانم ادم هاي داغوني بودن از لحاظ علمي برا همون يه اعتماد به نفس زيادي دارم و مورد تاييدم هستم اما اينكه اطرافيانت موفق باشن نكات مثبت فراواني داره اما فك كنم در شما يكم اعتماد به نفستون رو تحت تاثير قرار داده


ممنونم بابت روحیه دادنتون،ولی هر جوری حساب میکنم نمیشه که نمیشه!مادرم که بالاترین سطح علمی کشور رو داره،مادربزرگم که جز خان های قبل انقلاب بوده،پسرعموی بابام که توی هسته ای هستش،حالا این وسط منم و یه فامیل که انتظار داشتن تنها پزشک خانواده بشم(توی فامیل از رئیس و دانشمند و همه جوره داشتیم،فقط پزشک و سه رشته تاپ نداشتیم که من تنها امیدشون بودم که امسال....

----------


## prince

> ممنونم بابت روحیه دادنتون،ولی هر جوری حساب میکنم نمیشه که نمیشه!مادرم که بالاترین سطح علمی کشور رو داره،مادربزرگم که جز خان های قبل انقلاب بوده،پسرعموی بابام که توی هسته ای هستش،حالا این وسط منم و یه فامیل که انتظار داشتن تنها پزشک خانواده بشم(توی فامیل از رئیس و دانشمند و همه جوره داشتیم،فقط پزشک و سه رشته تاپ نداشتیم که من تنها امیدشون بودم که امسال....


اهل اميد دادن واهي نيستم اما فك ميكنم خيلي ضمينه رشد داري برا همون گفتم . بعدم فيلد مهمه خيليم مهمه قبول دارم اما لزوما همه چي نيست مثل قضيه امير رضا عارف كه تو همين انجمن بچه ها گذاشتن زندگينامشو كه از شيمي دانشگاه ازاد رسيد به بالاترين سطوح علمي دنيا و مسول انتقال يه تكنولوژي دارويي از ام اي تي  به هارواد فك كنم شد يا بر عكس يادم نيست :Yahoo (4):  اما مطمينم تو هانا-فاربر كار ميكنه (مشهورترين موسسه تحقيقاتي سرطان دنيا)
و اينكه جووني و با برنامه درست و تلاش به هر چي بخواي ميتوني برسي خيلي بالاتر از اين موارد موفقي كه گفتين .من مثال خودمو ميزنم برات اصلا هم ادم موفقي نيستم الان اما منظورم چيز ديگست .من عشق پزشكي بودم و هستم تا ماه قبلي نميدونستم چيزي به اسم نرس پركتيشينر هست با گشتن و تحقيق بهش رسيدم و كلي هم خوشحال شدم كه به اهدافم ميخوره كامل و مسير موفقيت جديدي برا خودم تعريف كردم اين برا همه ميتونه پيش بياد كه با تلاش و جلو رفتن تو زندگي به مرور به مسير هاي موفقيت جديدي برا خودت برسي كه قبلا فكرشم نميكردي چنين مسيري وجود داشته باشه اما نياز داره به همون پيگيري و هدف مند بودن و باور داشتن خودت  و ارزوهات .از اونجايي كه ارمانگرا هستي اينم بت ميگم اگه ارزو و هدفت ترسناك نيست و پشتت رو نميلرزونه مفت نميرزه و اسمشم ارزو نيست .روياتو بساز و تبديل به هدفش كن براش بجنگ اگه روزي نشدي كسي كه همه فاميلتون با خودشون بگن حيف ما كه عمرا به محمد برسيم بيا بزن تو گوش من :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Arezou9520

> اهل اميد دادن واهي نيستم اما فك ميكنم خيلي ضمينه رشد داري برا همون گفتم . بعدم فيلد مهمه خيليم مهمه قبول دارم اما لزوما همه چي نيست مثل قضيه امير رضا عارف كه تو همين انجمن بچه ها گذاشتن زندگينامشو كه از شيمي دانشگاه ازاد رسيد به بالاترين سطوح علمي دنيا و مسول انتقال يه تكنولوژي دارويي از ام اي تي  به هارواد فك كنم شد يا بر عكس يادم نيست اما مطمينم تو هانا-فاربر كار ميكنه (مشهورترين موسسه تحقيقاتي سرطان دنيا)
> و اينكه جووني و با برنامه درست و تلاش به هر چي بخواي ميتوني برسي خيلي بالاتر از اين موارد موفقي كه گفتين .من مثال خودمو ميزنم برات اصلا هم ادم موفقي نيستم الان اما منظورم چيز ديگست .من عشق پزشكي بودم و هستم تا ماه قبلي نميدونستم چيزي به اسم نرس پركتيشينر هست با گشتن و تحقيق بهش رسيدم و كلي هم خوشحال شدم كه به اهدافم ميخوره كامل و مسير موفقيت جديدي برا خودم تعريف كردم اين برا همه ميتونه پيش بياد كه با تلاش و جلو رفتن تو زندگي به مرور به مسير هاي موفقيت جديدي برا خودت برسي كه قبلا فكرشم نميكردي چنين مسيري وجود داشته باشه اما نياز داره به همون پيگيري و هدف مند بودن و باور داشتن خودت  و ارزوهات .از اونجايي كه ارمانگرا هستي اينم بت ميگم اگه ارزو و هدفت ترسناك نيست و پشتت رو نميلرزونه مفت نميرزه و اسمشم ارزو نيست .روياتو بساز و تبديل به هدفش كن براش بجنگ اگه روزي نشدي كسي كه همه فاميلتون با خودشون بگن حيف ما كه عمرا به محمد برسيم بيا بزن تو گوش من


سلام.
این سطح که میگی توضیح میدی؟

شرایطیش چیه زبان،معدل....کلا بگو،دانشگاه فعلی مهمه؟

----------


## prince

> سلام.
> این سطح که میگی توضیح میدی؟
> 
> شرایطیش چیه زبان،معدل....کلا بگو،دانشگاه فعلی مهمه؟


منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم نرس پركتيشينر اگه منظورتونه كه صفحه اول همين تاپيك مفصل توضيح دادم .اگه چيز ديگست بگين من توضيح بدم

----------


## mohammad1381

> اهل اميد دادن واهي نيستم اما فك ميكنم خيلي ضمينه رشد داري برا همون گفتم . بعدم فيلد مهمه خيليم مهمه قبول دارم اما لزوما همه چي نيست مثل قضيه امير رضا عارف كه تو همين انجمن بچه ها گذاشتن زندگينامشو كه از شيمي دانشگاه ازاد رسيد به بالاترين سطوح علمي دنيا و مسول انتقال يه تكنولوژي دارويي از ام اي تي  به هارواد فك كنم شد يا بر عكس يادم نيست اما مطمينم تو هانا-فاربر كار ميكنه (مشهورترين موسسه تحقيقاتي سرطان دنيا)
> و اينكه جووني و با برنامه درست و تلاش به هر چي بخواي ميتوني برسي خيلي بالاتر از اين موارد موفقي كه گفتين .من مثال خودمو ميزنم برات اصلا هم ادم موفقي نيستم الان اما منظورم چيز ديگست .من عشق پزشكي بودم و هستم تا ماه قبلي نميدونستم چيزي به اسم نرس پركتيشينر هست با گشتن و تحقيق بهش رسيدم و كلي هم خوشحال شدم كه به اهدافم ميخوره كامل و مسير موفقيت جديدي برا خودم تعريف كردم اين برا همه ميتونه پيش بياد كه با تلاش و جلو رفتن تو زندگي به مرور به مسير هاي موفقيت جديدي برا خودت برسي كه قبلا فكرشم نميكردي چنين مسيري وجود داشته باشه اما نياز داره به همون پيگيري و هدف مند بودن و باور داشتن خودت  و ارزوهات .از اونجايي كه ارمانگرا هستي اينم بت ميگم اگه ارزو و هدفت ترسناك نيست و پشتت رو نميلرزونه مفت نميرزه و اسمشم ارزو نيست .روياتو بساز و تبديل به هدفش كن براش بجنگ اگه روزي نشدي كسي كه همه فاميلتون با خودشون بگن حيف ما كه عمرا به محمد برسيم بيا بزن تو گوش من


نشستم فکر کردم،دیدم حرف شما منطقیه و من داشتم از روی احساسات تصمیم میگرفتم(البته خیلی کمه من احساسی تصمیم بگیرم،نمیدونم امروز چی شد یه دفعه)،در کل بسی تشکر از شما بابت راهنماییاتون

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*توضیحات دوستان خیلی کامل و جامع بود حرفی نیست 
انشالله موفق باشین 
دوست منم هم ورودی شماست 
اون فکر مهاجرت داره*

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> اولين نكته اينكه هييت علمي شدن تو رشته هاي علوم پزشكي مگه علاقه داشته باشيد و گرنه به لحاظ درامدي خيلي توجيه نداره پول فعاليت هاي باليني معمولا اصلا قابل مقايسه نيست و اگه درامد فاكتورتونه خيلي توصيه نميكنم .
> در بقيه موارد پيشرفت تو پرستاري دو جنبه داره يك شما بخواي ايران بموني دوم بخواي مهاجرت كني قطعا بالاترين ظرفيت رشد تو پرستاري راه دومه كه توضيح ميدم در ادامه چرا
> 1-ايران :تو ايران خيلي توصيه به خوندن دكترا نميشه اما ارشد خوندن خوبه باعث ميشه زودتر سرپرستار بشيد و... اما دكترا برا استاد شدن معمولا تو ايران ميخونن چون سيستم پرستاري تخصصي تو ايران هنوز خيلي عقب تر از دنياست و اينكه پزشك سالاري هميشه تو ايران بيداد ميكنه .برا ارشدم بهترين ها داخلي - جراحي و ويژه و ... است 
> 2- مهاجرت و ادامه تحصيل : اينم خودش دو حالت داره شما بخواي كدوم كشور بري كانادا و امريكا سختترين مهاجرت رو دارن و بهترين اينده و درامد برا پرستاري دليلش هم اينه اونجا چند تا رتبه مختلف برا پرستاري هست از پايين ترين سطح كه استيستن نرس (همون كمك پرستار هست) بعد rn (همين سطح ليسانس) و بالاخره بالاترين سطح كه ايران وجود نداره و مختص كانادا و امريكا هست كه بهش ميگن نرس پركتيشينر يا پرستار متخصص يا دكتر پرستار اين افراد دكترا ميگيرن و ميتونن كار بالين كنن بسته به ايالت و تخصصشون ، تنهايي ميتونن كامل مطب بزنن يا با يه دكتر و معاينه تشخيص و دارو و نسخه بدن البته دارو پنج سطح داريم نرس پركتيشينر ميتونه تا چهار سطح رو تجويز كنه اما يه سطح رو هيچوقت نميتونه و مختص پزشكان متخصص هست اون سطح . و اينكه يكي از بالاترين درامد هاي اون كشور ها همين نرس پركتيشنير تو تخصص بيهوشي هست كه گاهي به صورت متوسط از دندان پزشكان و بعضي پزشكها هم بالاتره .
> خلاصه مطلبم اينكه هم ايران هم خارج از ايران و مهاجرت برا پيشرفت فضا هست برا پرستاري اما اگه بخواي واقعا به نهايت پيشرفت برسي بايد مهاجرت كني .و نكته بعدي پروسه مهاجرت با كانادا و امريكا خيلي سخته چون رو سلامت و درمان خيلي حساسن و كلي ازمون و ... بايد بدين برا اطلاع بيشتر تو يوتيوب ميتونين سرچ كنين اطلاعات كاملي ميتونين پيدا كنين .


اطلاعاتت خیلی کامل بود.
اولین نفری بودی ک دیدم کامل و دقیق راهنمایی کرد

----------


## Aiidaa

> سلام دوستان حالتون چطوره؟؟؟ من یه سری سوال دارم. ممنون میشم که راهنمایی کنید.۱_ بهترین رشته  پرستاري در ارشد و دکتری چیه؟ مزایا و معایبش هم بگید.۲_ چگونه سوپروایزر یا مترون بشم؟ چند سال سابقه کار میخواد؟ معدل بالای چند میخواد؟ و هر چی که لازمه در این باره بدونم.۳_ من پردیس شهید بهشتیم، از یه نفر شنیدم از ترم ۵ به بعد میشه تو بیمارستان خصوصی کار کرد، کسی شرایط استخدام شدن و حقوق بیمارستان خصوصی و میدونه؟اگه سوالی نپرسیدم و شما اطلاعات بیشتری درباره ی پرستاری و پیشرفتش دارید، ممنون میشم در اختیارم بگذارید.


سلام عزیزم .نمیشه بگیم کدوم گرایش بهترینه بنظرم فقط به علاقت نگاه کن . هرچند بعصی از گرایش ها به دوسال سابقه نیاز دارند و تو بلافاصله بعد اتمام کارشناسی نمیتونی تو کنکور ارشد برای اونا رقابت کنی . 
بنظرم قطعا ادامه دادن بهتره من پرستار های سن بالایی رو دیدم که واقعا پشیمون هستند چرا وقتی هم حوصله و هم شرایطشو داشتند کنکور ارشد ندادند . بالاخره هرچه قدر سنت میره مسئولیت های زندگیت بیشتر میشه و از جو درسی هم فاصله میگیری . 
برای سوپر و مترون شدن ، متاسفانه پارتی و سابقه الویته زیاد این مدرک مهم نیس . 
معدل بالا قطعا خوبه . فکر کنم تاثیر بیست درصدی تو کنکور ارشد داره ! 
دانشگاه خیلی خوبی هستی راجب کار دانشجویی اطلاعات خاصی ندارم چون خودم دنبالش نبودم.

----------


## Aiidaa

> اولين نكته اينكه هييت علمي شدن تو رشته هاي علوم پزشكي مگه علاقه داشته باشيد و گرنه به لحاظ درامدي خيلي توجيه نداره پول فعاليت هاي باليني معمولا اصلا قابل مقايسه نيست و اگه درامد فاكتورتونه خيلي توصيه نميكنم .
> در بقيه موارد پيشرفت تو پرستاري دو جنبه داره يك شما بخواي ايران بموني دوم بخواي مهاجرت كني قطعا بالاترين ظرفيت رشد تو پرستاري راه دومه كه توضيح ميدم در ادامه چرا
> 1-ايران :تو ايران خيلي توصيه به خوندن دكترا نميشه اما ارشد خوندن خوبه باعث ميشه زودتر سرپرستار بشيد و... اما دكترا برا استاد شدن معمولا تو ايران ميخونن چون سيستم پرستاري تخصصي تو ايران هنوز خيلي عقب تر از دنياست و اينكه پزشك سالاري هميشه تو ايران بيداد ميكنه .برا ارشدم بهترين ها داخلي - جراحي و ويژه و ... است 
> 2- مهاجرت و ادامه تحصيل : اينم خودش دو حالت داره شما بخواي كدوم كشور بري كانادا و امريكا سختترين مهاجرت رو دارن و بهترين اينده و درامد برا پرستاري دليلش هم اينه اونجا چند تا رتبه مختلف برا پرستاري هست از پايين ترين سطح كه استيستن نرس (همون كمك پرستار هست) بعد rn (همين سطح ليسانس) و بالاخره بالاترين سطح كه ايران وجود نداره و مختص كانادا و امريكا هست كه بهش ميگن نرس پركتيشينر يا پرستار متخصص يا دكتر پرستار اين افراد دكترا ميگيرن و ميتونن كار بالين كنن بسته به ايالت و تخصصشون ، تنهايي ميتونن كامل مطب بزنن يا با يه دكتر و معاينه تشخيص و دارو و نسخه بدن البته دارو پنج سطح داريم نرس پركتيشينر ميتونه تا چهار سطح رو تجويز كنه اما يه سطح رو هيچوقت نميتونه و مختص پزشكان متخصص هست اون سطح . و اينكه يكي از بالاترين درامد هاي اون كشور ها همين نرس پركتيشنير تو تخصص بيهوشي هست كه گاهي به صورت متوسط از دندان پزشكان و بعضي پزشكها هم بالاتره .
> خلاصه مطلبم اينكه هم ايران هم خارج از ايران و مهاجرت برا پيشرفت فضا هست برا پرستاري اما اگه بخواي واقعا به نهايت پيشرفت برسي بايد مهاجرت كني .و نكته بعدي پروسه مهاجرت با كانادا و امريكا خيلي سخته چون رو سلامت و درمان خيلي حساسن و كلي ازمون و ... بايد بدين برا اطلاع بيشتر تو يوتيوب ميتونين سرچ كنين اطلاعات كاملي ميتونين پيدا كنين .


خیلی از راهنمایی شما خوشم اومد . دانشجوی ترم چند هستید ؟ 
من درباره آموزش یه چیزی رو میخوام به پیام شما اضافه کنم : قطعا محیط آموزشی اروم تر از بالین هست و تنش های خیلی کمتری داره . بحث علاقه هم مهمه مثلا من خودم به تدریس خیلی بیشتر از کار عملی علاقه دارم . البته اینم بگم شما با مدرک ارشد باز میرید تو بالین و اونجا اموزش میدید . در واقع ارشد فقط یه پلی هست برای رسیدن به دکتری. اگه هدف کسی بالینه بنظرم تا ارشد ادامه بده کافیه . 
درباره مهاجرت : اصلا تصمیم ساده ای نیست یادمه ترم اول پرستاری بودم کل کلاسمون میخواستند همگی با هم مهاجرت کنند  :Yahoo (4): 
اول باید تمام شرایط سنجیده شه که خودتون کامل گفتید . قیمت دلار و شرایط اقتصادی هم باید در نظر بگیریم . و نکته مهمی که باید توجه کنیم بهش اون ور بهیار نیست و تمام کارهای بیمار برعهده پرستار هست ! برای رفتن به بعضی از جاها مثلا کبک کانادا باید به هر دو زبان انگلیسی و فرانسوی تسلط داشته باشید . 
اونجا هم رفتید باید کلی دوره و امتحان رو طی کنید تا تازه شما رو به عنوان پرستاری عادی حساب کنند .در واقع اونا نیروی کار واقعا دانا و آماده میخوان . 
مهاجرت قطعا افق روشن تری داره چون سیستم سلامت اون ور مثل اینجا پزشک سالار نیست بلکه محوریت اصلی خود بیماره . 
اما خب باید تمامی شرایط یه کشور و هزینه های رفتن و حتی شرایط شخصی و خانوادگی خودت رو هم در نظر بگیری . نمیشه برای همه نسخه کلی پیچید .

----------


## Aiidaa

> راستش اگه پسر بودم ، صد درصد مهاجرت میکردم.چون واقعا پرستاری درآمد خوبی برای آقایون نداره تو ایران.
> اما چون هم دخترم و هم تک فرزند، باید کنار پدر مادرم بمونم.
>   علاوه بر جایگاه اجتماعی و در آمد ، خوب اهداف دیگه ای هم مثل کارای هنری و آشپزی و مادر خوبی بودن واسه بچه هامم مد نظر دارم.
> بر فرض اگه ۱۰ تومن ماهانه درآمدم باشه، واسه یه خانوم مثل من خیییلی هم عاااااالیه. ولی برای آقایون مناسب نیست، چون خرج زندگی رو دوششونه.


دارم دونه دونه پبام های همه رو ریپلای میکنم ولی دوس دارم بیشتر درباره این موضوع بحث کنیم .
راستش گفتید اگه پسر بودم مهاجرت میکردم یه چیزی رو دوس داشتم بهتون بگم . من بین اطرافیان ام خانم هایی که مهاجرت کردند اتفاقا خیلی راضی تر از آقایون بودند بخاطر ازادی های بیشتری که تو کشور های دیگه نسبت به اینجا داریم که قطعا برای خانم ها پر رنگ‌ تره . 
در آمد اقایون اتفاقا بنظرم تو ایرلن بیشتر هم مبتونه باش چون پرستار مرد ما کمتر داریم پس قطعا برای بعضی از بخش ها به اونا بیشتر نیاز دارند و زودتر هم کار میتونن پیدا کنند .
خیلی خوبه که ادم تک بعدی نیستید انسان امروزی باید جنرالیست باش راه موفقیت فقط درس خوندن نیست . تو همین محیط بیمارستان هم توانایی ارتباط برقرار کردن با بقیه و نوع حرف زدن خیلی واقعا تاثیر گذاره . 
با ادامش ولی راستش مخالفم . تو زندگی دونفره اگه به برابری معتقد هستید باید کنار همسرتون شما هم تو مخارج بهش کمک کنید و من با این جمله که پول خانم شاغل فقط برای خودشه مخالفم . هر چند حرف های من رو لطفا نصیحت برداشت نکنید صرفا دوس داشتم نظرمو بگم .

----------


## Aiidaa

> به ده تومن اگه راضي هستين واقعا خيالتون راحت با ارشد گرفتن كه حتما با ليسانسم اگه زرنگ و يكم پركار باشين تو شهراي بزرگ مثل تهران و مشهد و ... ميتونين دربيارين شايدم بيشتر .ايران بهشت تنبل هاست زياد سختيم لازم نيست بكشي وضعيت علمي خرابه اينجا 
> همون بر تكنيك ها تسلط داشته باشي راحت ميتوني كار كني بي دردسر .ولي من شخصا هم پسرم هم به اين درامد هاي ريالي اصلا راضي نيستم، سرمم درد ميكنه برا دردسر برا همين دنبال مهاجرتم اگه كرونا نكشه كه بار اول نكشت حتما ميرم نرس پركتيشنر ميشم قبلا ميخواستم برم پزشكي ولي وقتي اين جاي پيشرفت از رشته خودمون هست چرا اون همه زمان وانرژي و هزينه ،و اينكه اون شرايط ديگه كه گفتي مشخصه ديوونه و به اصطلاح نرد(عشق و هدف زندگيت تحصيل نيست اولويت هاي ديگم داري) اين رشته نيستي پس همون موندن داخل از هر لحاظ منطقيه .


جمله خوبی بود ایران بهشت تنبل هاست هرچند بنظر من بهشت پولدار ها هم هست چون واقعا مالیات خاصی از قشر ثروتمند نمیگیره .
کلا در هرکاری خلاقیت به خرج بدی و سعی کنی بهترین باشی به بالاترین درآمد هم میرسی . 
کمال گرایی شما رو میتونم درک کنم‌ چون خودم همین طورم تقریبا . خیلی خوبه آدم به کم هیچوقت قانع نشه . 
اما خوب هر تصمیمی رو هم میگیریم باید تمامی جوانبش  رو بسنجیم .

----------


## Arezou9520

> جمله خوبی بود ایران بهشت تنبل هاست هرچند بنظر من بهشت پولدار ها هم هست چون واقعا مالیات خاصی از قشر ثروتمند نمیگیره .
> کلا در هرکاری خلاقیت به خرج بدی و سعی کنی بهترین باشی به بالاترین درآمد هم میرسی . 
> کمال گرایی شما رو میتونم درک کنم‌ چون خودم همین طورم تقریبا . خیلی خوبه آدم به کم هیچوقت قانع نشه . 
> اما خوب هر تصمیمی رو هم میگیریم باید تمامی جوانبش  رو بسنجیم .


سلام. :Yahoo (5): 
شما دانشجو هستید یا فارغالتحصیل شدید؟
قصد مهاجرت دارید یا کنکور مجدد؟

----------


## mohammad1381

یه سوال از دوستان دارم،الان اگه یه نفر بخواد مهاجرت کنه،سرمایه گذاری روی اون کشور سریعتره یا مهاجرت تحصیلی و کاری(یا حتی یه آشنا در خارج،اینارو پرسیدم اگه خدایی ناکرده امسالم پرت شد،اینکارو انجام بدم...
و سوال دوم اینکه میشه آیا فقط مهاجرت تحصیلی کرد و سربازی برای مدتی گیر نده؟
پ ن:راستش خودم قبلا از چند نفر پرسیدم ول اونا جواب کاملی ندادند،خواستم بدونم نظر شما چیه!

----------


## prince

> خیلی از راهنمایی شما خوشم اومد . دانشجوی ترم چند هستید ؟ 
> من درباره آموزش یه چیزی رو میخوام به پیام شما اضافه کنم : قطعا محیط آموزشی اروم تر از بالین هست و تنش های خیلی کمتری داره . بحث علاقه هم مهمه مثلا من خودم به تدریس خیلی بیشتر از کار عملی علاقه دارم . البته اینم بگم شما با مدرک ارشد باز میرید تو بالین و اونجا اموزش میدید . در واقع ارشد فقط یه پلی هست برای رسیدن به دکتری. اگه هدف کسی بالینه بنظرم تا ارشد ادامه بده کافیه . 
> درباره مهاجرت : اصلا تصمیم ساده ای نیست یادمه ترم اول پرستاری بودم کل کلاسمون میخواستند همگی با هم مهاجرت کنند 
> اول باید تمام شرایط سنجیده شه که خودتون کامل گفتید . قیمت دلار و شرایط اقتصادی هم باید در نظر بگیریم . و نکته مهمی که باید توجه کنیم بهش اون ور بهیار نیست و تمام کارهای بیمار برعهده پرستار هست ! برای رفتن به بعضی از جاها مثلا کبک کانادا باید به هر دو زبان انگلیسی و فرانسوی تسلط داشته باشید . 
> اونجا هم رفتید باید کلی دوره و امتحان رو طی کنید تا تازه شما رو به عنوان پرستاری عادی حساب کنند .در واقع اونا نیروی کار واقعا دانا و آماده میخوان . 
> مهاجرت قطعا افق روشن تری داره چون سیستم سلامت اون ور مثل اینجا پزشک سالار نیست بلکه محوریت اصلی خود بیماره . 
> اما خب باید تمامی شرایط یه کشور و هزینه های رفتن و حتی شرایط شخصی و خانوادگی خودت رو هم در نظر بگیری . نمیشه برای همه نسخه کلی پیچید .


من دانشجوي ترم سه هستم تازه از اندك ترمي در اومدم  :Yahoo (4): 
با بقيش موافقم اما يه جا رو من اصلاح ميكنم كه تو اكثر كشور ها بهيار يا كمك پرستار كه دوره هايي از شيش ماه تا دوسال رو ميبينن و كارهايي مثل تميزكاري و تخليه ادرار و جابه جايي مريض و مرتب كردن تخت و اين طور كار ها رو انجام ميدن وجود دارن المان و امريكا و كانادا رو اطمينان دارم كه هست بقيه كشورهام احتمالا هست اما يه تفاوت داريم با ايران كه اگه اون كمك به هر دليلي نبود پرستار بايد كارشون رو انجام بده اگه بيمار نياز داشته باشه، ايران من تا حالا نديدم چنين چيزي (البته من زياد بيمارستان نرفتم هنوز و اونايي كه رفتم بيمارستان هاي بزرگ و مجهزي بوده با تعداد پرسنل بالا  و هميشه بهيارا كارهاي اونطوري رو انجام ميدادن و هميشه هم بودن ). اما رتبه شما هم مرتبطه مثلا هيچوقت يه سوپروايزر يا نرس پركتيشينر اين كارا رو انجام نميده و تا سطح rn بله ممكنه اينكارا به پستتون بخوره پس درس بخونيد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## prince

> یه سوال از دوستان دارم،الان اگه یه نفر بخواد مهاجرت کنه،سرمایه گذاری روی اون کشور سریعتره یا مهاجرت تحصیلی و کاری(یا حتی یه آشنا در خارج،اینارو پرسیدم اگه خدایی ناکرده امسالم پرت شد،اینکارو انجام بدم...
> و سوال دوم اینکه میشه آیا فقط مهاجرت تحصیلی کرد و سربازی برای مدتی گیر نده؟
> پ ن:راستش خودم قبلا از چند نفر پرسیدم ول اونا جواب کاملی ندادند،خواستم بدونم نظر شما چیه!


ببين بستگي به فيلدت داره به وضعيت ماليت داره به هدفت از مهاجرت داره و ...
و خيلي به كشور مقصدت ربط داره بزار مثال بزنم الان من كه پرستارم بخوام انتخاب كنم انگليسي زبان هارو ميزارم اولويت چرا چون برا علوم پزشكي زبان بومي شرطه مثلا دانمارك يا نروژ بخواي بري بايد دانماركي و نروژي ياد بگيري چرا چون با مردم ارتباط داري نميشه بلد نباشي اما مهندسي يا علوم پايه باشي انگليسي كفايت ميكنه چرا كه فقط با استادا و كادر دانشگاه و جامعه علمي سر و كار داري و همشون انگليسي فولن و نميخوان زبان ،حتي اساتيدي هستن تو همين اسكانديناوي با سابقه تدريس 20 ساله كه زبان بومي رو ياد نگرفتن همون انگليسي بلدن فقط مثلا امريكايي تو دانمارك درس ميده .
پس اين يه فاكتور بعديش هدف گذاري كه چي ميخواي برسي مثلا فيلد و جايگاهي كه من دنبالشم پرستاري تخصصيه كه اروپا اصلا ارايه نميشه و نيست فقط كانادا و امريكا هست پس مجبورم همه تلاشم رو بزارم رو اين دو كشور به هر صورت برم اونجا .نكته بعد راه هاي مهاجرت كشورها فرق داره مثلا همين دو كشور كه گفتم كاري تقريبا نميگيرن پرستار خارجي مجبوري برا ادامه تحصيل مرتبط يا نامرتبط بري بعد ازمون ها ي لازم مثل rn رو بدي تا بتوني به عنوان پرستار كار كني و... اكثرا همينكارو ميكنن مثلا ارشد اپلاي ميكنن يا فاند يا هزينه ميكنن و شهريه پرداز ميرن بعد اونجا ازمون هم ميدن كنار اون رشته اما اون رشته رو بايد تموم كنن نميشه ولش كنن من ديدم يكي رفته بود ارشد mba بعد ازمون هاي پرستاريشو هم داده بود و كار گرفته بود ارشدشم خونده بود .
با اين قيمت دلار از راه سرمايه گذاري كه خيلي بعيده بتونه كسي بره مگه ديگه خيلي خر پول باشه واقعا .اما يكي از بهترين روشها همين فاند پيدا كردنه و ريسرچ و تحقيق .رزومه قوي لازم داره مهاجرت .معدل خوب و مقاله داشتن خيلي موثره و از همه مهمتر هم زبانه .براي اطلاعات بيشتر و كامل تر فقط بريد يوتيوب سرچ كنيد مهاجرت مثلا مهندسي شيمي ،بيوتكنولوژي،شيمي ، پرستاري هر چي ميخواين و نگاه كنين .ويديو خوب و مفيد كم نيست .
اما نكته اخر و مهم : مهاجرت پروسه اي هست كه صبر تلاش و برنامه ريزي طولاني مدت ميخواد برا رزومه قوي به دست اوردن ،بايد متمايز باشيد تا تو رقابت با بقيه ادم ها كه خواهان اون جايگاه هستن پيروز بشيد پس اگه قصد جدي داريد بعد تحقيق كافي فقط بچسبيد و رزومه و سواد و تواناييتون رو بالا ببريد و صد البته زبان، زبان و زبان بخونيد .

----------


## Bahar1377

> سلام عزیزم .نمیشه بگیم کدوم گرایش بهترینه بنظرم فقط به علاقت نگاه کن . هرچند بعصی از گرایش ها به دوسال سابقه نیاز دارند و تو بلافاصله بعد اتمام کارشناسی نمیتونی تو کنکور ارشد برای اونا رقابت کنی . بنظرم قطعا ادامه دادن بهتره من پرستار های سن بالایی رو دیدم که واقعا پشیمون هستند چرا وقتی هم حوصله و هم شرایطشو داشتند کنکور ارشد ندادند . بالاخره هرچه قدر سنت میره مسئولیت های زندگیت بیشتر میشه و از جو درسی هم فاصله میگیری . برای سوپر و مترون شدن ، متاسفانه پارتی و سابقه الویته زیاد این مدرک مهم نیس . معدل بالا قطعا خوبه . فکر کنم تاثیر بیست درصدی تو کنکور ارشد داره ! دانشگاه خیلی خوبی هستی راجب کار دانشجویی اطلاعات خاصی ندارم چون خودم دنبالش نبودم.


 ممنونم از راهنماییت عزیزم، فقط کدوم گرایشا به دو سال سابقه نیاز داره؟

----------


## Bahar1377

> دارم دونه دونه پبام های همه رو ریپلای میکنم ولی دوس دارم بیشتر درباره این موضوع بحث کنیم .
> راستش گفتید اگه پسر بودم مهاجرت میکردم یه چیزی رو دوس داشتم بهتون بگم . من بین اطرافیان ام خانم هایی که مهاجرت کردند اتفاقا خیلی راضی تر از آقایون بودند بخاطر ازادی های بیشتری که تو کشور های دیگه نسبت به اینجا داریم که قطعا برای خانم ها پر رنگ‌ تره . 
> در آمد اقایون اتفاقا بنظرم تو ایرلن بیشتر هم مبتونه باش چون پرستار مرد ما کمتر داریم پس قطعا برای بعضی از بخش ها به اونا بیشتر نیاز دارند و زودتر هم کار میتونن پیدا کنند .
> خیلی خوبه که ادم تک بعدی نیستید انسان امروزی باید جنرالیست باش راه موفقیت فقط درس خوندن نیست . تو همین محیط بیمارستان هم توانایی ارتباط برقرار کردن با بقیه و نوع حرف زدن خیلی واقعا تاثیر گذاره . 
> با ادامش ولی راستش مخالفم . تو زندگی دونفره اگه به برابری معتقد هستید باید کنار همسرتون شما هم تو مخارج بهش کمک کنید و من با این جمله که پول خانم شاغل فقط برای خودشه مخالفم . هر چند حرف های من رو لطفا نصیحت برداشت نکنید صرفا دوس داشتم نظرمو بگم .


عزیزم اتفاقا من چون آدم مذهبی هستم، آزادی های اونور و زیاد نمیپسندم :Yahoo (4): 
دلبرجان مطمئن باش ، یه خانم وقتی درآمد داشته باشه ، و عاشق همسرش باشه تو قضیه مالی بهش کمک میکنه. منظورم این بود که برای ازدواج خرید خونه ، خرج زندگی زن و بچه قطعا وظیفه مرده. تو بحث مسایل حقوقی و قرآن ، این قضیه ذکر شده.

----------

